# Soap Fairy Doll



## SunRiseArts (Jan 14, 2018)

I love making dolls of all kids.  Fabric, embroidery, clay, etc.

Lately I am so into fairy dolls, and I made this for someone very special, which was supposed to be a surprised, but I really wanted to brag about her.   

I love this doll so much!  She is carrying a basket of towels, oil, and cold process soap!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kittish (Jan 14, 2018)

That is a wonderfully cute Soap Fairy!


----------



## Cellador (Jan 14, 2018)

You are so talented & creative  She is a beauty!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 22, 2018)

Love her! Does she have a name?


----------



## Karens62 (Jan 22, 2018)

*Love her!*

Anyone would be thrilled to receive her and I’m sure she’ll prevent seizing and glycerin rivers!


----------



## Serene (Feb 12, 2018)

so cute!!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 12, 2018)

Bragging rights for her are well earned. She is adorable and the basket of Bath and Body items is so cute. You would probably like my daughters fairy houses that are built from all natural materials. She even makes tiny books that are bound and will open and close.


----------



## Saponificarian (Feb 12, 2018)

Beautiful beautiful doll SunriseArts!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 12, 2018)

She is adorable!!  Is she with your friend yet? Are they in love??  I would be!


----------



## isha (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh my.. So cute... Awesome... My daughter fell in love with it...


----------

